# Request for Recommendations for Captain/Boat for (10) People for (8) Hr Trip



## catfish 1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Have ten (10) folks from Chattanooga for a eight (8) hour off shore trip from Organge Beach / Gulf Shores area...Tuesday, July 10.
Looking for recommendations/referals guide, captain...no sightseeing.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

If you can make your way into florida there are a couple great charters with a little cheaper prices. Southwind marina has the Time Bandit, Emerald Coast and Native Sons. For orange beach area only, I know of the boat Necessity out of Orange Beach Marina. Its a big boat which helps since the sea's are beating everyone up right now.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

I deckhanded in orange beach on charter boats for years. Most of the captains are still around, and I would recommend, in no particular order:

Intruder - Capt. Sonny Alawine - http://www.orangebeach.ws/fishingcharters/221-intruder.html

Summer Breeze - Capt. Bobby Walker - www.bobbywalker.com

Intimidator - Capt. Johnny Greene

Sea Spray - Capt. Bill Staff

Annie Girl - Capt. Mike Rowell

Sea Hunter - Capt. Rickie McDuffie

I am sure I am leaving someone out. There are several good "six pack" boats, but you need a bigger one. I believe that's the last day of red snapper season, so you may find it tough to book someone this late, but the snapper are thick, so anyone should be able to put you on fish.

Come to think of it - I did leave someone out - and probably others, but Jimmy Waller is a good captain, wherever he is now. I deck handed on the boat next to him for a year. One of the best fishermen I have ever seen, and all around good guy too.

PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Time bandit.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Class Act - Dale Woodruff. Tell him Robert sent you


----------



## OBbamagal (Jun 27, 2012)

Lady D 251-965-FISH


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

http://www.shadyladycharters.com/


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Time Bandit at Southwind Marina which is very close to Pensacola Pass. I think you will be very happy with his cost, but even if the money was not an issue, he will ensure you have an amazing productive day fishing. The captain is kind, a pleasure to be around, and has probably forgotten more about fishing that most people will ever know in their lifetime. If I did not have my own boat, and I have no vested interested in any charters, I would use Time Bandit.


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

Jimmy Waller is the captain of the BIG Adventure. He is a great captain. Used to fish overnights with him often.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

I told you I missed some folks. Lady D - Don Walker, and Jimmy Waller - Big Adventure are both excellent. I am sure I am still missed some people.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Real Deal*

I am surprised to see that no one has recommended Nothing Matters with the Adams out of Daybreak Marina in Pensacola. I have been with these guys, and they are total pros top to bottom. They are willing to fish as long as you have the strength. They preserve your catch as if it matters. Cleaned, bagged,etc. These guys are second to none. :thumbsup:


----------

